# Phil 'the gift' Heath



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

He's done it again! Another Olympia title in the bag.

Definitely looked the best IMO!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a huge Kai fan at all. But he definately upped his game this year. So much so that I thought he was worthy of winning it this year.


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Both champs. I actually thought Kai was a bitter harder in his routine... Until the comparisons. Phil's a crazy Fvck!! And his most muscular pose? Dayum

Flex Lewis deserves a shout out too.

Happy to see two champs who are great ambassadors for the sport.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Respect to Kai tho.

Massive improvement in his mid section IMO.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Respect to Kai tho.
> 
> Massive improvement in his mid section IMO.


came down a bit in weight,and what a massive difference,could have sneaked it,bit more thickness

in his upper back and he could challenge heath.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Kai's traps are really sub-standard compared to the rest of his physique. It was definitely a close thing though and you could see how worried Phil was. Glad he won. And Flex did the business, fantastic!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

another multimillion dollar year for phil


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> another multimillion dollar year for phil


I know, doing somehting he loves, the jammy git !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Respect to Kai tho.
> 
> Massive improvement in his mid section IMO.


Agreed ! About time he had abit of positive progress on stage ! As much as I loved this class it was all about Erin stern for me ! She's fantastic.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Told you phils going to run this sh1t for a good few years to come


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Told you phils going to run this sh1t for a good few years to come


This l agree with totally.

The man knows his sh*t !!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Any pics?

And/or top 10 placings?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> This l agree with totally.
> 
> The man knows his sh*t !!


its unevitable, anyone who wins 2 MR O's having started bodbyuilding on 2003 or 4 is going to be a champ for along long time to come, only another genetical freak will run him for his money


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Phill was looking better in the comparsions this morning it would be interesting to see how far apart they were on judges score cards


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/?q=mr-olympia-finals-confirmation-round-replay

Both looked superb! Heath looking better in comparison tho


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

The Lifter said:


> Any pics?
> 
> And/or top 10 placings?


http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1588

Pics/Placings there buddy


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave said:


> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/?q=mr-olympia-finals-confirmation-round-replay
> 
> Both looked superb! Heath looking better in comparison tho


in the pre-judging video i really though kai looked better but probably wouldn't win what with heath being the golden boy and all that

looking at that video i think heath won it on merit


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

both have incredible physiques imo


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally I think I'm in better shape than phill and kai, how do I enter?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

there was only a point in it.will be interesting next year phill kia and jay.three monsters


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Having watched the Replays for last nights finals Phil has definitely improved since the prejudging, Kai was closer then but Phil seems to have widened the gap somewhat. I think overall he deserved the win. serious props to Kai tho he brought his A game and it was soo nearly good enough to topple Phil. I think if it was Anyone else he would of p1ssed it.

Great finals !


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

That most muscular of Phils is unreal.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What about Shawn Rhoden though!? 11th last year to 3rd this year!!

2013 is going to be crazy! Phil, Kai, return of Jay, Rhoden up there in the mix...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Heaths legs looked a lot better than Kai's, and his delts, and Kai's traps were lagging a bit.

One of my mates said its all politics, it's fixed, that's why Kai will come second. No chance, Phil was the better man and that's that really


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He can jump mad high!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who the fu*k is this Rhodren fella ??

Man alive he's come from no where !


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who the fu*k is this Rhodren fella ??
> 
> Man alive he's come from no where !


No IDEA! He was 11th Last MR.Olympia too


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

zack amin said:


> its unevitable, anyone who wins 2 MR O's having started bodbyuilding on 2003 or 4 is going to be a champ for along long time to come, only another genetical freak will run him for his money


Shawn Roden could be a future prospect for sure. 3rd on his 2nd Mr O?

Dude could have a physique like Flex.

He's almost 40 though so if he wants to challenge for 2nd spot or even the title he has to take a year off and focus primarily on it. Problem is he could win the AC if he entered easily, is a really tough decision for him.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Heaths legs looked a lot better than Kai's, and his delts, and Kai's traps were lagging a bit.
> 
> One of my mates said its all politics, it's fixed, that's why Kai will come second. No chance, Phil was the better man and that's that really


you kidding? kais legs were much more feathered and have much better insertions, proof:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Niiiiice


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Who the fu*k is this Rhodren fella ??
> 
> Man alive he's come from no where !


If he keeps up this progress he'll be a serious serious competitor:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> Shawn Roden could be a future prospect for sure. 3rd on his 2nd Mr O?
> 
> Dude could have a physique like Flex.


If Shawn Rhoden keeps improving then he might be Flex Wheeler part 2! But everyone under estimates the mass of Phil which is quite an achievement.

Shawn Rhoden VS Flex Wheeler: Such similar physiques it's crazy!

















He might not be a mass monster like Ronnie or Paul Dillet but he keeps adding size yet keeping the symmetry and staying lean!

Phil VS Ronnie VS Paul Dillet


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

rhoden looks deep, fuking tight waist and no desperate dan jaw


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the sweep on rhodens legs on that top pic is unreal, just amazing


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dillet was a beast

could'nt pose for sh1t though and didn't get the respect he deserved


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Phils legs look better IMO


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Are these guys natty?

(joke)


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lol phil dont like that woman calling the shots


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> Dillet was a beast
> 
> could'nt pose for sh1t though and didn't get the respect he deserved


Never a fan of him for some reason.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> View attachment 96010
> 
> 
> Phils legs look better IMO


What l am about to say will possibly sound mad but was Kai slightly lighter skinned he would look better IMO..

I think the darkness of his skin may spoil his definition somewhat.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3519453 said:


> What l am about to say will possibly sound mad but was Kai slightly lighter skinned he would look better IMO..
> 
> I think the darkness of his skin may spoil his definition somewhat.


I was thinkin the same. Phil seems to pop while kai blends into himself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Never a fan of him for some reason.


really, why?

in 97 when i was 16 i used to buy all the magazines when i was proper into training, i used to think he was head and shoulders above coleman back then

seen some of his posing videos since then and he's terrible but i always thought he was a beast, yates was the man back then but i was surprised to see in the past couple of years since i've got back into it that dillet never really went on to achieve the levels of success that cutler, coleman and yates did

- - - Updated - - -



L11 said:


> Are these guys natty?


nah, all on creatine


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> really, why?
> 
> in 97 when i was 16 i used to buy all the magazines when i was proper into training, i used to think he was head and shoulders above coleman back then
> 
> ...


Honestly dont know mate...just couldnt take to him for some reason...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

dillet was a freak. **** posing and thats why he never got anywhere. he nearly died on stage aswell


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will possibly sound mad but was Kai slightly lighter skinned he would look better IMO..
> 
> I think the darkness of his skin may spoil his definition somewhat.


Totally agree mate, he is just a little too dark. Heaths colour is spot on


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> I was thinkin the same. Phil seems to pop while kai blends into himself


Phil's muscle bellies are too much for anyone to handle! If Rolley Winklaar had about 19lb more muscle then he's be a threat but Phil is "Perfect" e.g. med-low lats, low claves, good bicep insertions too!



Milky said:


> Honestly dont know mate...just couldnt take to him for some reason...


Paul Dillet was a freak but that shaking was too much and his posing so poor Dorian looked wider than him!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i met phil when he was the guest at the portsmouth show a couple of years ago, he is tiny in height, obviously massive but doesnt look that big really, not like "OMFG he's huge"

nice guy and I always have respect for the top pro's always travelling to shows/expos etc must make training/eating hard, though it is thier job i suppose


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> i met phil when he was the guest at the portsmouth show a couple of years ago, he is tiny in height, obviously massive but doesnt look that big really, not like "OMFG he's huge"
> 
> nice guy and I always have respect for the top pro's always travelling to shows/expos etc must make training/eating hard, though it is thier job i suppose


You think Phil's tiny, I met Branch at bodypower this year, im 6ft and he looked like a dwarf

EDIT: heres the pic, even my girlfriend is bigger. Im slouching as per usual so you cant really see it brilliantly


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

jake87 said:


> dillet was a freak. **** posing and thats why he never got anywhere. he nearly died on stage aswell


this is from his wikipedia page.......

"At the Arnold in 1994, Dillett froze on stage, a result of cramping from dehydration. Four officials carried him off the stage, still in his pose"

i know you shouldn't but try picturing that in your head without laughing :whistling:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

shaunmac said:


> You think Phil's tiny, I met Branch at bodypower this year, im 6ft and he looked like a dwarf
> 
> EDIT: heres the pic, even my girlfriend is bigger. Im slouching as per usual so you cant really see it brilliantly
> 
> ...


looks happy to meet you mate!

Got a photo of me with Dorian and he has a similar expression


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

TG123 said:


> this is from his wikipedia page.......
> 
> "At the Arnold in 1994, Dillett froze on stage, a result of cramping from dehydration. Four officials carried him off the stage, still in his pose"
> 
> i know you shouldn't but try picturing that in your head without laughing :whistling:


I think it was a front double bicep pose and he didnt move or shake when doing it! Everyone thought he'd learnt how to pose nope he just froze up!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

here is official scorecard, looks like heath got a perfect score from prejudging and finals , i think the perfect score used to be 10 but looking at the scores for all places they are all a lot higher than previous years, so it looks like they were probably taking 7 judges scores rather than previously 5 (may be wrong but that what looks like)

EDIT

Apologies last scorecard was not correct, here is the real one , heath did still get a perfect score but it was from 5 scoring votes as normal , he scored 10 x 5 1st places from prejudging and 5x 1st places from finals.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

haha too right they are all short, at bodypower me being 6' 5 towering over them lol.

that said imagine the presence that arnold at 6'2 and lou ferrigno had at 6'5!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> haha too right they are all short, at bodypower me being 6' 5 towering over them lol.
> 
> that said imagine the presence that arnold at 6'2 and lou ferrigno had at 6'5!


Id love to see a comparison between phil and arnold. Arnie in his prime and phil now, its hard to judge from pictures because of the height difference


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

yeah, phils delts and calfs though are fooking unreal


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

All the top guys are no bigger than 5ft 9. I thought it was a pretty poor olympia to be honest. No jay branch looked subpar. I thought Wolf was in his best condition to date. Pauluski should of been in top ten. Think next year will be a better one jay will come back strong and hopefully cedric will get his act together. Evan centaponi seems huge 2 0r 3 weeks out then always seems abit flat come contest day although hes definitely improved his back thickness. If he can come in 10-15 pounds heavier can see getting top 3 soonish. In the 212 i thought correa looked best not the biggest but shredded but pleased for flex should of won last year. And david henry has got awesome shape and size pity hes not taller cos hed give phil a run for his money.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I also think if pakulski gets his ass in gear and gets his arms a bit better, he would stand a good chance of finishing maybe top 8, because lets be honest. His legs are unreal, like superhuman


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Sugar! Flex Lewis took the 212 MR O!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Heath did look the better. Kai's traps weren't as prominent.


----------

